# Breeding pair?



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey guys wondering if anyone could tell me if I might have a breedinig pair. Unfortunately at this time I dont have a camera or anything so I'm going to start from the begining. I bought 3 RB P's 3 months ago. They were 1" long, they are now 4-5". Well 1 month after having them one was eaten by the other two. The two that ate him were always around each other. They are currently in a 33 long soon to be moved to a 80+. These 2 have always had some weird behaviors as far as fish go. Ive had cichlids in the past and these are my first P's. Anyway they do this thing where they swim around each other almost like they were in a ball. One Im guessing one is a male, or just the dominant one, usually chases the other one around. Never has either one niped a fin. Both of them have perfect fins hopefully I can get some pics to show. Well in the pass week on both backside corners of my tank they pocketed out the substrate. This is where they've been hanging out lately either one side or the other. That and they keep changing from a light grey silver color to a real dark grey when they chase each other around. If anyone has anything specific I should look for let me know. Thanks


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have never heard of reds breeding so young. The earliest I have heard was 8-9 months. Pictures would do more justice. They also turn very dark blackish purple. Not grey. When they start to get older the grey get greyer


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

okley70 said:


> I have never heard of reds breeding so young. The earliest I have heard was 8-9 months. Pictures would do more justice. They also turn very dark blackish purple. Not grey. When they start to get older the grey get greyer


Ya I figured they were a little young. Ill try to post pics this week if I can get a camera. Now that you mention it though they do have some pretty good color almost a purple when they get dark. Ya pics I know lol soon. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

no problem.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no, not yet. Fry had a male breed at 8 months, but grew him quickly to 7+", and a female at 10 months I belive. Gotta have great conditions to do this.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Ive been tryig for 3 1/2 years and still no luck if they want to they will try a little barry white lol


----------

